# Area bans trick or treating on beggars night



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

It saddens me to see more and more articles popping up in the local rags( area newspapers) Warning people that Beggars night is being banned and trick or treating is only to happen on Halloween. The coalition for this area and a neighboring area have both banned beggars night trick or treating due to a sudden rise in children from other areas flooding to this area for beggars night.This area and the neighboring area go all out for Halloween. Every street decorates there houses. It is like a neighbor hood party. People are every where and having a great time too. The coalition feels that it is unfair that the children from this area have to compete with others to get candy and at least one member says they bought 500 pieces of candy last year. And was out in a half hour. If you ask me , I say thats a start to a great night. That person probably brought the giant cheap bag of candy anyway. 
Also more articles are coming out against the coalitions decision. The people of these communities love to see the adults and kids having a great time. And don`t agree with the decision of a few grumpy , stuffy people on the coalition board. These two communities do alot for the kids. They have community Halloween parties, parades, fund raisers, food drives, cash donations, bake sales, cook outs, and yes they even cook and sell hot dogs on Halloween to raise money for the community, all done by the people, not the council or coalition or city. And this angers the people of these areas. And they feel that their traditions for Beggars Night and Halloween should not be dictated by some old fart on a board that does nothing for the community but say when and when not something can be done. There is a coalition meeting the third thursday of the month and it is going to be packed with angry people.We made this holiday what it is and enjoy kids from all around to come and see street after street of decorated houses. And we enjoy it.
The only other time we will hear from this coalition or council is when they need money for their re election to their seats on the boards and I for one won`t do that, I vote we stop raising money for their re election and tell them we are banning fund raising for this and see how they like it. lol


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm confused - I thought "Beggar's Night" and Halloween were the same thing. Why wouldn't you want trick or treating to be _on_ Halloween? So, if I understand your post, trick or treating is allowed but it must be done on Halloween only? If that's the case, I don't see the problem.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Beggars Night is the night before Halloween and here in my area People love the two days of trick or treating. They love to show off their decorated houses and love being a part of the community.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

First of all, I hate to see Beggar's Night or Halloween cancelled. There are too few traditions anymore that we can celebrate as a community.

You should def. go to the meetings of the board with as much support as possible and try to get the holiday reinstated. It's really not up to a few people on the board, it is up to your community.

I have to add, our military housing area is slammed by families who live in surrounding areas coming on post to safely TOT. Military Police are everywhere Halloween night, our houses are so close together it's crazy. We are like the prototypical best scenario for TOTing.

Very few families can afford to purchase the amounts of candy it takes to give out candy from 6-9, our usual TOTing hours. I think is is a night of total fun, but people either leave their home and go somewhere to not deal with it, or give out candy for an hour or so, and then go inside.

Very few people want to basically be a candy donation service for the entire surrounding county/ many rural towns.


Personally, I would LOVE 2 days of TOTing! That would be like heaven!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know what beggar's nite is.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

What is Beggars Night? well here is an answer..


Beggars Night, or more properly Beggars' Night, is a regional term for the Halloween-related activity that is referred to in most parts of the United States as "Trick or Treat". Specifically, the term is broadly but not exclusively used in central Ohio, and in many parts of Iowa, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, and western New York.

In the Buffalo area Beggar's Night is October 30 and is a scaled down version of Halloween itself. Mainly kids seeing if they can squeeze an extra night of candy out of the holiday. 

In general, Beggars Night represents the "treat" portion of Trick or Treat, where children in costume make evening rounds of homes (and to a lesser extent to businesses during the day) and are given candy. This event being closely tied to, but distinct from, Halloween itself, when various forms of mischief (or "tricks") may occur.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As much as I like Halloween I would not want to hand out candy two nights in a row and it has nothing to do with paying for candy (we hand out several pieces each year and buy the "good stuff" like Reeses, Hershey, Mars, etc.) or kids getting too much sugar (which I think they do). At most we've had 120 kids one year but generally less than 90. 

If it were me, I would say have the 30th be a night when families can walk the sidewalks and admire the decorated houses and get some exercise walking together but leave Halloween night for going up to the houses and getting candy. 

I'm actually quite surprised to hear that communities do a two-day event. And I always thought that Beggars Night and Halloween were the same, one being an old term from decades ago that kind of became the term Halloween. Somewhere I have a book on the history of Halloween but it's been ages since I looked at it.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Here in SC October 30 is Mischief Night and no one is supposed to be out that's underage. Haven't had problems here where I live but in the past I have. (my car was crazy stringed and it was a mess)


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! Two nights of trick-or-treating? I would be so down with that!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

I know around my area most people got upset that people would come in from other neighborhoods to ToT.Of course I grew up where you ToT'd in your neighborhood, and everyone KNEW everyone and they would try to guess who was who under the costumes.. I know .. Leave it to Beaver Land is long gone ..


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I was under the impression Beggars Night and Trick or Treat night was the same thing, ideally happening on October 31st.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

LaBruja said:


> I know around my area most people got upset that people would come in from other neighborhoods to ToT.Of course I grew up where you ToT'd in your neighborhood, and everyone KNEW everyone and they would try to guess who was who under the costumes.. I know .. Leave it to Beaver Land is long gone ..


Ha ha, same with my neighborhood. "Is that little so-and-so? Oh, you're so scary!"


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up. I have to say, as much as I love trick or treaters there's NO WAY I'd do it for two nights - one is plenty and I'd much rather it be on Halloween.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I never heard of Beggar's night, two nights of candy sounds great, but I don't think I'd want to take my daughter out ToTing two nights in a row. I usually leave hubby home to hand out candy, and we've never had more than 5 kids in the 15 years we've lived here, so buying candy isn't the problem. Haha, last year I gave out one pound bags of twizzlers, we got 2 ToTers all night!
The night of the 30th has always been known to me as Devil's night, that is strictly for goofing off and playing pranks though no candy involved here...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have lived in MA all my life and have never heard of beggars' night lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I've never heard of Beggars' Night either but, I would definitely not have an issue with two nights of "Halloween"!!


----------

